# gepflegt



## Turmalin

¡Hola a todos!
¿Alguien tendría una sugerencia para decir "sie ist sehr gepflegt" en español? _Cuidarse_ no es lo adecuado, ya que se usa más bien cuando algo cuida la línea, no quiere engordar, etc.
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## sokol

Eso depende del contexto; "gepfegt sein" puede ser "kultiviert". (Lo siento pero no sé como se traduce "kultiviert" tambien ...)


----------



## Quelle

¿Se refiere a una persona o a una cosa?
....está bien cuidada.
....está aseada.
....está muy pulcra.


----------



## muycuriosa

¿Quizás sea posible '(una mujer que) sabe arreglarse' / '(esa mujer) se arregla muy bien'?

P.D. Pienso que - en Alemania al menos - 'kultiviert' y 'gepflegt' no es lo mismo.
P.P.D. Me corrijo: en la expresión que nos dio turmalin - 'sie ist gepflegt' - no me parece posible 'kultiviert' como sinónimo de 'gepflegt'. Sin embargo, existen colocaciones como 'eine gepflegte Unterhaltung', en las que 'kultiviert' significa lo mismo.


----------



## Turmalin

Muchas gracias a todos. Entretanto, he dado también con "de buena apariencia". ¿Qué os parece?
Saludos


----------



## Turmalin

¿O bien: "de buena presencia"?

Saludos otra vez...


----------



## Quelle

Por ejemplo a esa señorita de buena presencia no llamaría "gepflegte Dame" aunque seguramente está "gepflegt"


----------



## Tarsis

Turmalin said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> ¿Alguien tendría una sugerencia para decir "sie ist sehr gepflegt" en español? _Cuidarse_ no es lo adecuado, ya que se usa más bien cuando algo cuida la línea, no quiere engordar, etc.
> ¡Gracias de antemano!


 
Faltaría conocer algo más de la frase o contexto, pero en cualquier caso, yo lo traduciría en dos sentidos distintos, ambos posibles:

*Es muy elegante,   o,*
*Es muy culta* 

Quizás sea prudente esperar otras opiniones.


----------



## muycuriosa

Tarsis said:


> Faltaría conocer algo más de la frase o contexto, pero en cualquier caso, yo lo traduciría en dos sentidos distintos, ambos posibles:
> 
> *Es muy elegante, o,*
> *Es muy culta*
> 
> Quizás sea prudente esperar otras opiniones.


 
Me gusta 'es elegante', aunque también exista la palabra 'elegant' en alemán, y pienso que hay una pequeña diferencia.

'Es muy culta' - tengo dudas. ¿Se puede referir a la apariencia de alguien? 
Es que siempre pensaba que 'culto' equivalía a 'gebildet' o sea que quería decir que alguien sabe (¿o: sabía?) muchas cosas, que su cultura general es (¿era?) buena.
Y 'sie ist gepflegt' no puede referirse a la cultura de alguien.

Saludos


----------



## Turmalin

Gracias, muycuriosa y Tarsis, también a Quelle y sokol. De hecho, el ejemplo se refería a aspectos externos, no a "gepflegt" en "eine gepflegte Unterhaltung" (donde sería más bien "culto"). Vuestras sugerencias han sido muy valiosas. En una conversación yo díria "es elegante" o "va siempre bien arreglada", pero como es para una especie de diccionario, creo que me quedo con "de buena presencia". 
Un saludo


----------



## lady jekyll

¿Y no podría ser que la dama es muy pulcra?

Saludos.


----------

